# Homemade Box?



## alex is w0rd (Aug 26, 2008)

Has anyone made one? let me see what youve made!

and not just a make-shift piece of wood, something thats legit. 

I am going to make one, with dimensions 1'width x 2'height x 8'length
im gonna use basic ply and 2x4s for the frame, and im gonna try to get my hands on some of that HDPE (high density polyethylene) white plastic used at most terrain parks. does anyone who has used this plastic know where i can get it for cheap? the damn stuffs expensive!


----------



## bakesale (Nov 28, 2008)

I made a few when I was a teenager. 3 out of wood and one out of metal. 

If you make it out of wood read up on proper jointing techniques and reinforce the sides and top with crossbeams. Cover the box in Sheets of PVC and use brass nails as they don't rust. Also make sure you treat the wood so it doesn't rot out and will last you a few winters.

If you make it out of metal make sure all the edges are flat and smooth, again use crossbeams to support the weight of the box. On the top lay the crossbeam in an X pattern.

You can buy PVC sheets from Home Depot but no matter where you get it, it's expensive.


----------



## jmacphee9 (Nov 11, 2008)

i used a formica top and its worked fine this season, next year im gettin puck board, one of the benefits of workin for a rink because you will not find that stuff cheap.


----------



## alex is w0rd (Aug 26, 2008)

yeah i considered formika, but i wanted to go with the HDPE. and i know how to construct the frame my dad has a general contracting business. i know my stuff about building. i just wanna see what people have made.


----------



## SMDSkata (Mar 4, 2009)

I made a box a few months ago...

I made my measurements so I used every inch of the 2x4s so these aren't all exact.

2' Wide <--Way to wide.
8' Long <--Too short but you its portable and I can always make a second one to add.
1' Tall <--Perfect. Just build the snow to size.

Holding the surface is the 3 joist coming from the sides that attach to the sides and I added 2 more. Err, maybe I'll sketch it up tomarrow.

I used 3/4in ply for the surface base. I suggest you go like 3/8s or such. I just had it laying around. You can see I pieced together the corner. 

The top surface is actually waterproof walling. It was like 15 for the sheet. Its very thin, I cut it with a blade. It looks filmsy, but I just took candlewax and rub it all over. Once you get it a little wet with snow and what not, slides well. 

The pipes are basic pvc. Heres the pics. Sorry I deleted the ones without the ply on...

Don't build it downstairs. Its a pain to get up by yourself.



























Jake


----------



## alex is w0rd (Aug 26, 2008)

thats some pretty sweet stuff. 
i dont have a problem with moving, i have an available warehouse with a work truck i can use. 
where did you get that white top sheet? and it works well you say?
im about to order some HDPE for about 60 bucks a quarter inch thick. just enough for the surface.


----------



## jmacphee9 (Nov 11, 2008)

alex is w0rd said:


> thats some pretty sweet stuff.
> i dont have a problem with moving, i have an available warehouse with a work truck i can use.
> where did you get that white top sheet? and it works well you say?
> im about to order some HDPE for about 60 bucks a quarter inch thick. just enough for the surface.


i made like the same exact box, 2 of them one is a few years old with hdpe. its expensive as balls and completely worthless. i got .3 which is thicker actually...it cracked at the beginning of year 2. formica is 10000% better.i got an actual formica countertop, not a sheet of formica from like home depot though..


----------



## Guest (Mar 4, 2009)

SMDSkata said:


> I made a box a few months ago...
> 
> I made my measurements so I used every inch of the 2x4s so these aren't all exact.
> 
> ...


Real nice, when can I stop by?


----------



## SMDSkata (Mar 4, 2009)

alex is w0rd said:


> where did you get that white top sheet? and it works well you say?


Its waterproof walling. I can't find it online, but one is is like stucco(this side down) and the other is smooth. When they use it, they usually glue the smooth side down when building houses and what not. I ran into it by accident. I was looking to see if Lowes had HDPE. My only complaint was its thin stuff. Around 1/8th of an inch... I glued it down first, but when I moved the box around, I used the top to slide it around easier since i'm usually a one man team. It riped the stuff off. I had to use a sinker bit made for drywall to screw it down. Just start at one corner and work down. Make sure you continue from where you started... No four corners cause it'll bubble up. I think that makes sense. The stuffs easiy to cut also. Circular Saw or Blade. I just cut it with a blade. Layed a 2x4 over it and followed the edge, then creased the plastic a few times then cut again. It won't be a perfectly straightline but it really doesnt matter. Its a cheap altertive at 20$ for a 4x8 sheet....I'm just curious how long its gonna last... Another thing I wonder is how is it gonna hold up when someone face first toe edges into it. I'm lucky enough to have the piping to hold the boardslides up but I mean if a razor can cut it in a few swipes?



Defy said:


> Real nice, when can I stop by?


Somtime after next december XD


----------



## i want snow (Mar 4, 2009)

i made one this year. 2 feet wide, 10 feet long, 2 feet high. i just used 2 pieces of wood for the top and put some of that wood finishing on it that gets slippery when its wet. throw some snow on it and its fine.


----------



## alex is w0rd (Aug 26, 2008)

jmacphee9 said:


> i made like the same exact box, 2 of them one is a few years old with hdpe. its expensive as balls and completely worthless. i got .3 which is thicker actually...it cracked at the beginning of year 2. formica is 10000% better.i got an actual formica countertop, not a sheet of formica from like home depot though..


well i found a website that has 24x48 quarter inch thick for like 60 bucks. 
its thick enough to pilot the screws and probably wont crack, but still not ridiculously expensive.
i will hold off on buying this if you say formika works even better. its better than the HDPE?


----------



## jmacphee9 (Nov 11, 2008)

alex is w0rd said:


> well i found a website that has 24x48 quarter inch thick for like 60 bucks.
> its thick enough to pilot the screws and probably wont crack, but still not ridiculously expensive.
> i will hold off on buying this if you say formika works even better. its better than the HDPE?


last longer, slides just as good...


----------



## alex is w0rd (Aug 26, 2008)

do i have to get the kind that has the glossy/shiny finish? or will the dull type work too.
if you know what im trying to say.


----------



## jmacphee9 (Nov 11, 2008)

alex is w0rd said:


> do i have to get the kind that has the glossy/shiny finish? or will the dull type work too.
> if you know what im trying to say.


we have the dull kind..


----------

